# Fuel line freeze-up??



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Does this sound like fuel line freez up or not? Wednesday morning I get in the truck and start plowing. Everything is fine for a couple hours then I notice I don't have as much power, then in a matter of 20 minuets I have almost no power. I had to limp back home down the highway at 20 mph or less??? When I push on the gas I have all my power right at first, and the more I push the less I have. If I push it close to the floor it almost seems like is it trying to stall out. The temps were close to 20 yednesday morning. Oh yea, I didn't drive it at all since the 21 of dec. 

If not fuel line freeze then what do you all think?? 

Thanks Bossman


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Tell us more about your truck. Gas/diesel, etc...

Toyman


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry, It's a 00 F350 Super duty, gas, with the V 10 engine. I added a fuel dryer and new high octaine gas yesterday, but I couldn't tell much of a difference. 

I changed the fuel filter yesterday thinking mabey that was my problem. When I changed it and started it back up it ran fine for a few miles then it started running rough again. It did act as if it was missing or somthing. When you barely push on the gas there is a sweet spot where I can get some power, not much, but some. If you push it further down it acts as if it wants to stall and sounds like it is trying to back fire. And any kind of incline she has real trouble with, I mean the slightest incline on the highway I start loose power. I don't know weather it is the fuel or an electrical problem that is magnifyed when it gets cold.


Any thoughts would be great. Bossman


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Sounds like the COP's are going out. How many miles are on it? Have you changed the spark plugs yet? It sound electonic to me. 

My 99 acted the same as yours after I degreased the engine, I had to take apart all the connections at the COP's and dry them out to make it run right again. I knew I had gotten them wet, so I knew where to start. But the truck ran the same as what you are describing. 

Toyman


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Are the cop's the coil packs? the truck has 90,000 miles on it, and no I haven't changed the plugs yet.


I drove it today to the car wash and it was raining. It seemed to run worse today than yesterday. 


Bossman


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

I would start with the plugs, and look at the coil packs (COP=Coil On Plug) for any cracking. Be sure to replace the boots and springs on the coils and use dielectric grease when reassembling. 

Toyman


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey, thanks for helping me on this. I just drove it again, and wow it seems worse. Somewhere I heard cold damp weather really screws with those COP's. 

If it's not the plugs or the COP's it should be somthing simple right? I am kinda glad for this warm spell, as it seems I need to do some truck maintance. 

Thanks Bossman


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Good luck, let us know how it turns out. 

Toyman


----------



## OUT-SIDEMAN (Dec 20, 2005)

*Same thing*

I noticed 2 days ago the same thing. Truck was running fine one day and the next it was acting as if it was missing on one cylinder, only under acceleration. 
Changed the fuel filter, gave the injectors a good cleaning and same thing.
Today nice and warm and barely a notice of it.
Could mine be the same? 5.4 F-250


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It could be alot of things. Sensors go bad and other sensors give the Computer enough input to be able to drive it. You might think about using the check out procedures in the truck's repair manual. Most fuel injection sensors etc have check out's that just need a volt omn meter to check. Your mass air sensor could be bad, or if it has them-->Throttle position sensor, MAP or Engine temp. Try to check out stuff, throwing parts at it will just upset you when it's not the problem. If it's not throwing a check engine light, you have to check out the sensors or have a $75 scan done. If it does throw a check engine light, autozone will scan it for free. They even give you a print out of parts involved or possible solutions.
A bigger library will have professional repair manuals that list the codes. Most have pictures of the parts involved and replacement procedures.


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

did you check your air cleaner too? i know it sounds simple, but sometimes they get clogged and frozen with snow thus choking the engine.


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

Last snow storm we had the inside of my catalytic converter broke free and plugged the exhaust... Was on a Dodge but did the same thing.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Are the gas engines drive by wire like the diesels? If they are it could be the gas peddal going bad. That would be an easy thing to check as well.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Like I said check the EFI sensors and stuff.
There is an old saying: When hearing hoof beats think horses not Zebra's.
In others words think common problem, look at the basic stuff before thinking it's something exotic. The computer, in even the most advanced OBT 2 system does not monitor the EFI and ignition systems for the most part. Even if you know the parts been replaced test it. I just replaced a year and a month old throttle position sensor. Try to test when it's screwing up or you will chase it for a while.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks. I took it to the garage down the road and he put a scanner on it. It came back that 2 of the injectors were running too lean. Well he then checked the fuel pump pressure and it came back 35 lbs not running, and 25 running. I guess it is supposed to run somewhere between 35 and 42 lbs. He drove it and said it feels like it is starving for fuel.

So I guess now I will be putting a fuel pump in it today.

Does that sound right to you guys?

I checked the air filter a few days ago, and it's fine. I asked him about the COP's and he said that if they were bad the scanner would not come back saying the injectors were running too lean. 

On a side note I think my other truck has a bad COP on it. It runs rough untill it warms up. It runs much worse when it is damp and cool, but after it runs awhile you can hardley tell anything is wrong with it.


Thanks Bossman


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The low numbers make me think the pumps bad. I would think a low pressure would throw a code for injectors not triggering. Injectors I have seen hardly ever fail. Being a Ford and all !
You might try this test too. On the fuel injection rail where the fuel line connects is the pressure regulator. It has a vacuum line connected to it. It's a flat oval cylinder that's bolted to the rail. With the truck running unplug the vacuum line. The idle should speed up.
If it does not I would consider replacing it. It may be the problem, if it does not fix it at least you know that part is new. It's a gamble, but it's a heck of a lot easier to replace then a pump.Check the pig tail to the pump before you buy a new pump. Fuel pumps need the correct voltage to deliver the right pressure. They sell replacement pig tails too. If you replace the pump get a new filter sock for it, or back flush / air gun the old one to get crud and stuff out. Make sure all your grounds are OK too. Like I said pumps need the correct voltage.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I had a new fuel pump installed and wallaa...... no more prolbems!

Thanks guys. Bossman


----------

